# Tacho verloren nahe Bruchhauser Steine



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Juni 2014)

Moin,

da heute im Upland doch was mehr los war und mit viel Glück hier jemand mitliest 

Auf dem Stück des Rothaarsteigs/Forstpiste hat ein Bekannter wohl seinen Sigma Tacho verloren. Alles in Richtung Vesperhütte/Ispenberg.

Falls jemand einen frei laufenden Tacho gefunden hat (weiß) gerne PM.


----------

